# Don't discuss this in public



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

*Decreased genital sensation in competitive women cyclists*


http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2006-11/yu-dgs112206.php


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Errr.... ok.... what about us guys? ok nevermind...


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Stupid Science*

Oh please, comparing cyclists to runners? I suppose the runners were carrying a book wedged in their crotches? OF COURSE the cyclists will have some sort of sensory change, we're sitting on a frigging saddle with a metal post underneath!!

(flexing Feminist Fist) Just another "Scientific Proof" that women should not have an active life, lest it interfere in any way with their primal reproductive function in society. Natural Law demands it!


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Nothing that a Brooks B17 can't fix. Or Specialized Body Geometry, if you want plastic.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

MikeBiker said:


> *Decreased genital sensation in competitive women cyclists*
> 
> 
> http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2006-11/yu-dgs112206.php


Eh, that's what the G-spot is for.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

*Yes, they used "competitive" women cyclists...*

I guess they have a different definition of "competitive" than I do.



> The researchers compared 48* women competitive cyclists *to 22 women runners. They used non-invasive techniques to evaluate the possible effects of bicycling on genital sensation and sexual health. Participants in the study were women *bicyclists who consistently rode an average of at least 10 miles per week, four weeks per month*.


10 miles per week!??! My mom probably rides that much. She'd love to know that she's considered "competitive".


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

vonteity said:


> Eh, that's what the G-spot is for.



Eh??? :idea:


----------



## baylor (Oct 1, 2003)

No offense, but spoken like a guy. Although some gals with a retro flair might do the Brooks, I don't know any women that ride a Specialized saddle. I'd leave the saddle recommendations to the women! There are a lot of guys giving advice in this forum, and that's fine, but I think it can also be confusing for women who post questions here looking for what other women have learned through their own experience.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

That HAS to be a typo! Has to be. Maybe they meant the RUNNERS ran >=10 miles / week? That would at least make some kind of sense...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

even then.. 10miles??

My cross team does that in a DAY sometimes... 

Well, then we're super competitive cyclists!!!!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

My wife called the BG saddle on her Roubaix the Shredder. She hated the thing with such passion it was sent far and away.


----------

